# beginners ratio



## mackelby (Dec 5, 2010)

Getting ready to start building my TB's now that I have re-invented the wheel.lol Another question though, what should the ratio of hives to nucs should I build. I will grow as I gather funds for lumber. I am thinking 2 to 1 in the beginning, and paring down as I add hives. I thought I would stick to that 2 to 1 ration until I have 5 nucs. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Mac


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

You don't really have to have any nucs.


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

I try to match the box to the bees, swarms and splits all start in nucs, then graduate to standard box when they fill out 10 frames. I would think with a top bar hive you could just use a follower board to make it a nuc, just move the board back as they grow.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Starting out I never thought about this question, I just bought hives of bees. It wasn't until much later when I got nuc boxes.


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

May I assume you know bee behavior and have experience with hives and nucs? Otherwise your question makes no sense to me. I've not had much experience with them myself so I can't comment to much. Consider that a TBH may not swarm in the first year, mine didn't for the first two years, as they are building comb and that alone takes a lot of energy so that they probably won't swarm. I know others here will state "mine did" and I'm good with that too. Saying that I agree you should build nucs along with TBH in case of swarm calls or queen raising or for simply splits, but I caution regarding simple bees and production line producing, unless that's the biz you want to start and get into. Are you splitting Lang hives for TB production? Again, your post confuses me, but that happens more often lately so it's no biggie to me.


----------



## mackelby (Dec 5, 2010)

Well when you have spent as much time re inventing the wheel and can get confusing. Basically I am a poor boy, really can't afford to drop 70 or 80 for a nuc when I build new hives, would like to catch the bulk of any bees I might have. I have 2 different tree lined creeks to work with on 100+ acres in 1 spot.
And no, I have no previous experience, but I would like to be prepared. I would like to grow steadily if possible. Just thought being prepared would be in order, or is it my anal tendencies showing?


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, right on! Keep on building but please make them all the same bar length so you can interchange bars easily between hives and nucs. I don't know the time factor of building 2:1 "until" you have five nucs, and I hope you get all 15 hives this season, but if you don't, just breath deep and know you will by the following year or two. Stay lose and have fun.


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

You could always build a couple of extra hives.

Have one with several division-boards. Add holes on both sides and/or at different height that can be corked/uncorked. You then have a hive that can work as a single hive or several NUC's.
As a bonus, it's scalable. You may have say a couple of smaller colonies and a tiny swarm in the same hive-body.

Only problem is when a colony are strong enough that you want to move it. But as long as you always have at least one colony in there, any foragers that return to their old hive should be able to beg their way(and strengthen) one of the remaining ones.(or be newspaper-combined)
BTW:As I am a beginner, I am not totally sure if the older bees will be accepted that easily. But at least that's the impression I'we gotten.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

You up near Columbia ? 
Remember you have to have Bees in your immediate area to catch swarms.

It's not as easy as falling off a log !
Number of post on these forums concerning catching swarms.

Walk About Acres just N.E. of Columbia may bee of some help.

:lookout: PCM


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm guessing you have read something somewhere that says you have to have a certain number of nucs.

You don't really. Duboisi's idea of making normal hives with some division boards that can be used if need be is excellent, go with that. Especially if budget is limited, why waste money on nucs you really don't need.


----------



## mackelby (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes,PCM I am actually north of Columbia myself. I was raised in Rolla, my family is still there. Having my mom's 70th birthday there next weekend. I am going to build hives, not worrying about nucs. Thanks everyone!!


----------

